# Critically endangered miniature frogs get a new lease on life



## GBWhite (Sep 23, 2015)

Let's hope they have continued success.

Updated Link


----------



## RoryBreaker (Sep 23, 2015)

George, 

I can't get the link to work. 

Is this the article you meant?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-22/endangered-white-bellied-frogs-released-in-was/6796420

cheers,
Dave.


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes Dave it is.

All the best,

George.


----------



## compliKate (Sep 24, 2015)

How beautiful. It's great to see some positive news regarding endangered animals as opposed to all the articles I see about creatures dying out.


----------

